# Question about Find Max Core



## pcforce (Oct 28, 2006)

Hello evrybody. Sorry if this been asked already but i tried to look around before posting this. I'm ATi tool 0.25 14 (the one listed on teckpowerup) from quite long time with ASUS GeForce 6600 128MB PCI-E. When i first overclocked it several months back i did artifact scan by eye, i mean i looked for artifacts myself using the 3D Box cause it was keep saying that there are no erros but there were some like here:





So i set 480Mhz for core as safe without any artifacts at 3d box.

Today i decided to go completely for Find Max Core with beta 16 and after an 1h 7min of testing, 26min from that time with no errors at 522Mhz core (memory at 272MHz wich is with 3Mhz lower than default for thsi card). However i was seeing artifacts (not much but still easy to see them) on scaning phase. At artifacts scanning option i'm on the far left of the slider but it still makes artifacts at the 3d box and keep saying there are none. Is this normal and is it safe to trust what program is reporting? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Oct 28, 2006)

That definately sounds wrong, if any artifacts which are more than dots appear then ATITool should certainly detecting them at that setting, even small dots should really be detected. Maybe W1zzard can give you a bit more help on this (he created ATITool and this site).


----------



## Bensa (Nov 4, 2006)

I have the same problem using any 0.25 builds (0.24 stable detects fine). Using a X800GT with Catalyst 6.6 and I like the functions in 0.25 but have to use 0.24 to find max clocks then manually put those into 0.25 15.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 4, 2006)

Thus the "beta" part of it.


----------



## Bensa (Nov 4, 2006)

The wierdest thing is I just tried it, and scanning works when using Max Memory, but not core. Also just plain artifact scanning doesn't work. It seems completely unrelated to anything specific.


----------

